# Slingshot in the Hat - Results



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Fairly soon, some folks should be getting there slingshots from the trade. Once you recieve your slingshot,please post pics of the slingshot, description, and who made it for you.

Thanks for participating, Dan


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I just recieved my slingshot from The Gopher last night. I will take some pictures and get them up soon. I have not had a chance to shoot it, but it is a great design and should be a great shooter.

Thank you Gopher, can't wait to chase some squirrels with the new slingshot..


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the frame i recieved from Gopher. The wood is hickory, toasted with a torch and soaked in linseed oil. It smells wonderful!! The frame is truly unique and would make a great palette to do woodburning art, inlays, or maybe add a magnet to hold on to ammo. I have small hands, so it is a bit hard for me to hold onto upon release, but i have a brawny friend whose hand fits it perfectly. It came with gum rubber bands and a well made pouch. All in all a real nice slingshot. I also got #1, so it will stay in my collection for the day when Gopher slingshots become world famous and i can say i have number one.

This is a great way to share our sport, and i look forward to taking part in it again soon.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That is a nice design! And a cool looking slingshot! I would not number the slingshot that way. looks a little cheap!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

glad you like it flippin'

Frodo how would you have numbered it? gold wire inlay? i don't think that a thread for a slingshot trade is the place to call someones work cheap. just my thoughts, this is supposed to be fun.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I would have just done it with the blood of my first born son, but i am a traditionalist.







I think it is very cool that you numbered it, to me it says you are a craftsman and dedicated to making sure your work will remember you in time.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I got my Widowmaker from bunnybuster, what a great looking slingshot! i love it, I'll take pictures tonight and get them posted. Thanks bunnybuster!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> glad you like it flippin'
> 
> Frodo how would you have numbered it? gold wire inlay? i don't think that a thread for a slingshot trade is the place to call someones work cheap. just my thoughts, this is supposed to be fun.


I like that slingshot alot and i don't wanted to offend you. It's not good if you work on a slingshot for hours and number it with a feltpen. My opinion.

I would put the name&number on another place like Perry. Friedrich


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i got my slingshot from chugosh today! i havent shot it and idk if i will because the bands dont look very safe to me. it is made of composite decking and widdled down by hand. verry nice and hefty design. i might shoot it tonight after my family carves pumpkins. pictures below


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> i got my slingshot from chugosh today! i havent shot it and idk if i will because the bands dont look very safe to me. it is made of composite decking and widdled down by hand. verry nice and hefty design. i might shoot it tonight after my family carves pumpkins. pictures below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the bands? they look ok to me.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

They seem to be cut with scissors. There are rips where it seems unsafe to shoot. I shot it a little, nice shooter though!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

FYI, wasn't a felt pen.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Even, I cut the bands with a wheel cutter. Yeah it's not the best way, but it's what I have. Still, I am sorry it gives you iffy feelings. The layering should give you a little warning if they are going to let go. Glad you like it overall.
If you feel the need to, please be free to re-band it.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I like it overall. Not a bad plinker at all


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I have just received this from Smitty. Ive been so busy over the couple of weeks, I haven't had a chance to pick up a slingshot let alone shoot. So when the postman arrived with a small box it was a bit of a surprise.

Smitty has done a great job with this Bamboo shooter, its like a slingshots sculpture it fits hand perfectly and has a beautiful finish. I took it out in the garden with a pocket full of marbles,

in under 5 minutes I had made a real mess of a soft drink can, so not only does it look good it shots great as well.

To say I'm pleased would be an understatement, I can't wait to cast up some lead and

get some rabbits with it.

Thank you Smitty


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Very original design. I like to it in action. I am sure it shoots as good as it looks:excl:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i really like the bamboo.

Here are the pics of the "widowmaker" i recieved from Bunnybuster. what a nice slingshot this is. i love the way it feels in the hand, it is comfortable with a finger braced as it is ment to shoot but could also shoot hammergrip if one wanted to. The contrast of woods is also great. Thanks bunnybuster!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> i really like the bamboo.
> 
> Here are the pics of the "widowmaker" i recieved from Bunnybuster. what a nice slingshot this is. i love the way it feels in the hand, it is comfortable with a finger braced as it is ment to shoot but could also shoot hammergrip if one wanted to. The contrast of woods is also great. Thanks bunnybuster!


Glad you likeit Mr. Gopher.
The wood is maple and cocobolo.
Tom


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I just got mine from brooklyn00003, and I like it very much. 















He even threw in an extra band setup.

Thanks!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> I just got mine from brooklyn00003, and I like it very much.
> View attachment 3748
> 
> 
> ...


I am happy you like it ! 
It's not as nice as the others but, it sure does shoot good !!

Happy shooting.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

anyone else get there's yet?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> anyone else get there's yet?


I should be getting it this week


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Martin said:


> I have just received this from Smitty. Ive been so busy over the couple of weeks, I haven't had a chance to pick up a slingshot let alone shoot. So when the postman arrived with a small box it was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> Smitty has done a great job with this Bamboo shooter, its like a slingshots sculpture it fits hand perfectly and has a beautiful finish. I took it out in the garden with a pocket full of marbles,
> 
> ...


Crumbs; you lucked out there Martin. I'm waiting with baited breath to see the one you made.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> anyone else get there's yet?


I have to wait some time to receive it, I hope it will be here in 2 weeks!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

These have all been fine catapults and I will get in on the next round if possible. I would have this time around but as I am out-of-state due to work for a month at a time and unable to access the Post Office I will have to wait until my off-time aligns properly.

Some very nice work has been sent out on this one and while I didn't participate I appreciate The Gopher's setting all this up.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

GreyOwl, you didn't participate.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I have just received this from Smitty. Ive been so busy over the couple of weeks, I haven't had a chance to pick up a slingshot let alone shoot. So when the postman arrived with a small box it was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> Smitty has done a great job with this Bamboo shooter, its like a slingshots sculpture it fits hand perfectly and has a beautiful finish. I took it out in the garden with a pocket full of marbles,
> 
> ...


Crumbs; you lucked out there Martin. I'm waiting with baited breath to see the one you made.
[/quote]

I made one for lucifer93, If the British postal are working properly he should receive it tomorrow morning.Martin


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I have just received this from Smitty. Ive been so busy over the couple of weeks, I haven't had a chance to pick up a slingshot let alone shoot. So when the postman arrived with a small box it was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> Smitty has done a great job with this Bamboo shooter, its like a slingshots sculpture it fits hand perfectly and has a beautiful finish. I took it out in the garden with a pocket full of marbles,
> 
> ...


Crumbs; you lucked out there Martin. I'm waiting with baited breath to see the one you made.
[/quote]

So am i waiting with baited breath to get it LOL


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I got this yesterday in the post from Martin, all i can say is i was speechless when i opened the package. This slingshot is made to hold in my right hand and the egronomics are spot on, it fits my hand like a glove. Thank you Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I got this yesterday in the post from Martin, all i can say is i was speechless when i opened the package. This slingshot is made to hold in my right hand and the egronomics are spot on, it fits my hand like a glove. Thank you Martin


You must be pleased with it, i have a couple of Martins and his finish on his slingshots are like glass, jeff


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, that's nice!

Oak with Phenolic overlay?

I would have been speechless too.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> GreyOwl, you didn't participate.


Sorry, as English is not my mother language I haven't understood the post !

PS. I have so lots of words to learn.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

no problem GreyOwl. this was a thread where those interested submitted there name and the names were then distributed, make a slingshot for the name you drew and in turn make one for someone else. I think there will be more of these to come, stay tuned.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello !
I got my slingshot 3 days ago from Nathan aka Flippinout.

It is very nice and comfortable I allready tried it out well and shoots very good fits good in small and larger hands as well. 
The core is Black cherry, then American chesnut, and Curly maple. all together 6 layers. The wood came from 1903 so its got some history.

The palm swell is really comfortable It Likes to shoot in "gangster" style only

The band set is nice I like the tie at the pouch its cotton or something I allways use rubber so this is new for me.
Pouch is thin slipery outside so helps alot when you let it go.

The bandset is Thera gold 23 cm long without pouch tie and fork overlay. Its doube layers at the fork is 17 mm at pouch is 10 mm 
for my 71-2 cm draw does not give lot of power but I will adjust it later. However at longer draw with it gives realy good power.
Draw weight at 71 cm is 7 pounds and with longer draw around 85 cm is 10 pounds .








































Thanks again !


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow!
What a beautiful slingshot.
Nice work flippinout!

I am a little dissapointed because I never got my slingshot out of this deal


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

correct me if i am wrong: by looking at posts the folks who have not recieved a slingshot yet are:

Smitty
Gib
Henry in Panama
Bunnybuster


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I sent out Henry in Panama slingshot and he has all the details plus online tracking informataion


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Wow!
> What a beautiful slingshot.
> Nice work flippinout!
> 
> I am a little dissapointed because I never got my slingshot out of this deal


What happened Tom , was it lost in the post or something? I always send packages with tracking thats the only way you know it has been sent.
Tom please PM your details and i'll send you something for sure


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> Wow!
> What a beautiful slingshot.
> Nice work flippinout!
> 
> I am a little dissapointed because I never got my slingshot out of this deal


What happened Tom , was it lost in the post or something? I always send packages with tracking thats the only way you know it has been sent.
Tom please PM your details and i'll send you something for sure








[/quote]


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Wow!
> What a beautiful slingshot.
> Nice work flippinout!
> 
> I am a little dissapointed because I never got my slingshot out of this deal


What happened Tom , was it lost in the post or something? I always send packages with tracking thats the only way you know it has been sent.
Tom please PM your details and i'll send you something for sure








[/quote]
Never mind . 
I can make whatever I want.
So many slingshots I have given away, because I like to make them.
I used to hold a monthly target contest, and people lost interest in that.
Free slingshots.
A lot of high tech stamp outs competing with BB anymore.
So be it. The way of the world.
[/quote]
I sent that last weekend! U should have gotten the next day because we live so close! Would u like another sent out? I would love to


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I sent out Henry in Panama slingshot and he has all the details plus online tracking informataion


And I got it. Very nice and shoots wonderfully. Unfortunately before I could get pictures, my son appropriated it and I haven't seen it since. That's OK, I have his shotgun and am holding it hostage.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> correct me if i am wrong: by looking at posts the folks who have not recieved a slingshot yet are:
> 
> Smitty
> Gib
> ...


Gib's went out more than a week ago. Gib, if you don't get it soon, let me know and I'll post another.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Have not received it yet but will keep checking my mailbox franticly!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a super bump but it took a little while for the slingshot to make it to me (probably because of silly customs) but it did arrive and here she is:
















Pretty cool little shooter, It is a bent rod slingshot with a clay handle not much else to say! Feels great in the hand, The bandset is quite hefty I dont shoot large enough projectiles to take advantage of it but I did give it a whirl and it shoots decent! Unfortuantely I shoot like crap hammergrip but someone who regularly shoots hammergrip could likely get used to this thing real quick.

Thanks!


----------

